# Messed up a lot of Mozz! Help



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

i have been learning to make mozz. cheese. its been a learning process. i have been using store milk with no issues and its been getting better. i have been using the Junket rennet.

today. at around 7 am, thinking i would not have to work. i put two pots on. 4 gallons each. (i know its a lot of milk, but i had it to spare and i have big pots. heated it up. to the correct temp. added the citric acid and the rennet. it started to do its thing. Two hours later it had not firmed up to make the clean break. Then I got the call to go to work. I told my son to give it some extra time and follow the directions. five hours later, he remembered. 

he was stirring when i got home at two thirty. I strained the cheese and started to heat it up in the microwave, to stretch it. It heated up, but never melted. If you look at it, some of it looks like cheese that has been stretched. it tastes like cheese, doest melt. its dry. put some on bread to make toasted cheese, it did melt a little, but not a lot. 

Tried several times to melt, so i could stretch it. Would not work. I wish i had not broke it up so much, i think we could of deep fried it. 

Questions.

1 what should i do with it. safe to use.
2 dry it? 
3. do you think the whey is ok for ricotta.


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

This is for one gallon of milk. I always add 1 1/4 teaspoon citric acid to 1/4 cool water stir well add that to the still cool milk before heating it up! Then stir that in well to the cool milk. Start heating to the temp for cheese. While its heating add 1/4 tablet of true (not junkit) rennet to another 1/4 cup of cool water stir it well. Once the milk is at temp remove pot from heat carefully add rennet. Stir very gently for about 20 seconds then leave it alone for at least 10 min until firm curd. Proceed as you normally would!


----------

